# Flying a new puppy



## Hammer (Apr 30, 2017)

HI all I'm going to pick up our new puppy Monty in Boise Idaho in June. The flight will be 3 1/2 hours back to Chicago. Has anyone flown with a puppy yet and any advice you could give me would be appreciated. We did purchase a large Sherpa bag to bring him home. :flypig:


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I've flown with a puppy (3 months old) before, but the latest flying was with Perry when he was 9 months (but on a much much longer flight). Advise would be - don't feed / minimal water the morning of the flight, bring some toys that you know he likes (perhaps the breeder will give you a couple?). I also try to get a seat towards the back of the plane when flying economy -- I know it's more of a pain to get out, but it's usually also a little less crowded and definitely less bumping from passengers as everyone gets on.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The large sized Sherpa bag is too large as it fits dogs up to 22 lbs. The bag dimensions do not fit airline requirements for it to fit under the seat in front of you. Your puppy will be tiny so a small or medium bag will be appropriate.

Make sure to line the bag with potty pads as your puppy may throw up on the car ride to the airport and on the plane. So bring extra pads and paper towels to clean up messes.

I picked up my puppy in person at 10 weeks old and flew with her from the East Coast to the West Coast.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Do you need a health certificate to fly domestic with dogs/ puppies (we need it to fly international) - if yes, make sure that your breeder is getting that for you before you arrive.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I flew Loki home at 10 weeks. I got a smaller soft sided carrier that could be seat belted into the car - I think it was on sale and less than $20. I am lucky - Loki does not get motion sick. He did great. I was by myself so I put his carrier in the front seat (he wasn't near heavy enough to engage the airbag). He cried a little when we left the breeders. I just talked to him and he soon settled down. We had about an hour drive to the airport. At the airport, I took him to the family bathroom and put down a pee pad. I couldn't get him to pee he was too distracted. He did great on the plane - slept the whole way until we landed. He whined a little then. Of course, we ended up on a small plane that parked on the tarmac and we had to take a bus to the terminal - he was whining. I knew he had to pee but couldn't do anything about it. He peed in the carrier but I just went to the ladies room and changed the pee pad and wiped him off with a wipe. (Get some Earth Bath Grooming Wipes.) Only his back legs and tummy were wet so I washed them in the sink when we got home. I thought I had everything but I didn't have any shampoo. Earth Bath Fluffy Puppy is great for the little ones and tear free. I still use it for Loki's face. 

Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Do you need a health certificate to fly domestic with dogs/ puppies (we need it to fly international) - if yes, make sure that your breeder is getting that for you before you arrive.


No, you do not. But the puppy should have been checked by the vet within a short period of time before you bring it home anyway.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Do you need a health certificate to fly domestic with dogs/ puppies (we need it to fly international) - if yes, make sure that your breeder is getting that for you before you arrive.


Scout flew from Ottawa Canada to San Francisco. I was told he didn't need a health certificate. I took him to a vet for an exam and to get the certificate before our flight. I wanted to avoid any possible problem with the flight. Unfortunately we then missed our flight.  The only thing Customs wanted to see was Scout. &#128522;


----------



## Hammer (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone. We are really exited to get him (Monty) and fly him back. I will remember puppy pads, wipes, shampoo (at home, in the event he has an accident...) , toy, a little water and no food before flying. We are sitting in row 2 beyond 1st class. We priority boarding so hopefully, I can get to my seat first, so that the little guys doesn't get pushed around and bumped by other passengers. Its almost a 3 hour flight so very I'm nervous about.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hammer said:


> Thanks everyone. We are really exited to get him (Monty) and fly him back. I will remember puppy pads, wipes, shampoo (at home, in the event he has an accident...) , toy, a little water and no food before flying. We are sitting in row 2 beyond 1st class. We priority boarding so hopefully, I can get to my seat first, so that the little guys doesn't get pushed around and bumped by other passengers. Its almost a 3 hour flight so very I'm nervous about.


He'll do fine!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*seat assignment*



Hammer said:


> Thanks everyone. We are really exited to get him (Monty) and fly him back. I will remember puppy pads, wipes, shampoo (at home, in the event he has an accident...) , toy, a little water and no food before flying. We are sitting in row 2 beyond 1st class. We priority boarding so hopefully, I can get to my seat first, so that the little guys doesn't get pushed around and bumped by other passengers. Its almost a 3 hour flight so very I'm nervous about.


I would double check your seat assignment - often the row right behind first / business class does not have an underseat in front of you (though re-reading this I can't decide if you meant the row 2 which is right behind first class or the 2nd row beyond 1st class)


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Hammer said:


> Thanks everyone. We are really exited to get him (Monty) and fly him back. I will remember puppy pads, wipes, shampoo (at home, in the event he has an accident...) , toy, a little water and no food before flying. We are sitting in row 2 beyond 1st class. We priority boarding so hopefully, I can get to my seat first, so that the little guys doesn't get pushed around and bumped by other passengers. Its almost a 3 hour flight so very I'm nervous about.


He will be so tired from all the excitement (and stress) of leaving his mom and siblings and getting through the airport that he will crash as soon as the plane takes off. You will both be fine.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

You'll do great. Be ready to stick your hand in the bag occasionally if he gets a little antsy or put your foot right next to the mesh part of the bag - will hopefully reassure him that you're still there. Also, feel free to pick up the bag and go into the bathroom with him (I do this and take Perry out of the bag for a breather and so far no one has objected!) If he seems whiny/ needs to pee, you can put a pee pad on the bathroom floor for him - though personally, Perry just looks at it like he has no idea what I'm thinking (but he can hold it forever!)

Also, the breeder might already plan this, but if you can get from them a piece of a blanket that the litter has been sleeping on with the scents of his litter mates and Mom on, that might sooth him as well.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 30, 2017)

its the row behind the 1st row of economy seats. But thanks for letting us know, a lot people don't know that and that could be tragic with puppy.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*airplanes*



Hammer said:


> its the row behind the 1st row of economy seats. But thanks for letting us know, a lot people don't know that and that could be tragic with puppy.


I'm sure they would have noticed when you were checking in - but the alternative seat they might have given you might have not been ideal :wink2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hammer said:


> its the row behind the 1st row of economy seats. But thanks for letting us know, a lot people don't know that and that could be tragic with puppy.


They would change your seats. You have to pay extra for bringing a dog, and they won't put you in a seat where you can't put the dog under the seat.


----------

